#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Een Prachtig Waargebeurd Verhaal...

## *~*DIAMANT*~*

[Salaam A3laikoem ik ga een waargebeurt Vehaal schrijven Insha Allah.....

Ik kan jullie jammer genoeg niet vertellen waar het over gaat anders verklap ik het....Maar het is een Heel Leerzaam en Traagisch Waargebeurt Verhaal...Ik hoor wel wanneer ik moet beginnen...

Ma3a Salaam]
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## vrouwtje85

begin...

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

oke Shokarne voor je reactie...
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Bahar:



Het was een zonnige dag in Amsterdam. Het was weer bijna zomer in Nederland. 

Ik was pas wakker en liep naar het raam ik keek naar buiten vanaf mijn raam op de derde verdieping, het uitzicht was verpletterend. Alles stond in de bloei. De bomen waren weer helemaal vol met bladeren. Bomen in alle soorten en maten. Voor de deur zag ik kinderen spelen met water. Ik herinner me nog toen ik zo jong was.Toen was het belangrijkste voor mij lol maar dat is nu anders. Ik zie nu de ernst in van mijn bestaan. Het leven draait niet alleen om lol, geld en jongens. Daar ben ik nu wel achter gekomen. Gelukkig ben ik nu volwassen geworden Alhamdoelilah. Ik heb ook die tijden gehad dat school me niets interesseerde, dat ik spijbelde, dat ik alleen met jongens omging enz. Het enige wat toen telde was uitgaan en feesten de rest kwam wel dacht ik. Maar ja, het verleden is al geweest ik concentreer me liever op de toekomst. Een goede baan, een huis en een gezinnetje is alles waar ik naar verlang en wat er dan op mijn pad komt zie ik wel. Ik wil niet afhankelijk van mijn man zijn. Dat heeft mijn moeder me van jongs af aan verteld. Niet dat mijn moeder het slecht heeft ofzo. Mijn moeder is gelukkig getrouwd. Mijn vader is uit liefde met haar getrouwd en heeft haar nooit kwaad gedaan. Na 22 jaar met elkaar te zijn getrouwd lijken ze nog steeds net een stel verliefde tieners. Alleen zijn ze nu 22 jaar ouder dan toen. Zoals ze al zeggen echte liefde blijft voor altijd bestaan. Ik wierp een blik op de klok het was inmiddels al 13:00. Ik maakte mijn bed op en ruimde mijn kamer een beetje op voordat mijn moeder weer zou flippen. Ik liep naar de douche en kleedde me uit. Ik stapte onder de douche en draaide de kraan open ik voelde die warme straal water over mijn lichaam glijden ik pakte shampoo en waste me mijn haar en mijn lichaam. Daarna deed ik wudu en pakte ik een handdoek en wikkelde ik die om mijn lichaam heen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Na een paar reactie ga ik Verder Ghair Insha Allah...
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## oemAbderrahmane

ga gauw verder ougti.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## fafatje

ga verder ougtie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## krimo1

Kkkkkooooommmmmmttttt uuuuuuu mmmmmaaaaaaaarrrr hihi ben benieuwd! Liefs
_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

ik heb het nu een beetje druk maar ik ga Morgen insha allah verder..

Met Allah's wil



bedankt voor jullie reacties...



Upppp
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## oemAbderrahmane

Up
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Ik ben er mee bezig...



Uppp
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Vervolgens pakte ik een andere handdoek en droogde ik mijn haren af. Ik stapte de douche uit en rende naar mijn kamer. Voor het geval dat Shakir me zou zien. Shakir is mijn broer hij is 2 jaar ouder dan mij 21 jaar dus. Hij is echt een lieve jongen die altijd het beste voor je wil een jongen met een hart van goud zo zie je niet zo vaak.Shakir is precies het tegenovergestelde van mij als we het hebben over uiterlijk hij lijkt meer op mijn moeder. Hij heeft een heel lichtgetinte huid en een normaal postuur. Hij is ongeveer 1 m 78 en hij heeft amandelvormige ogen en bruine stekels. Qua uiterlijk had Shakir niets te klagen, maar dat was niet het enige. Hij straalde een zelfvertrouwen uit waar iedereen alleen maar jaloers op kan zijn. Een soort aangeboren aantrekkingskracht. Als hij ergens binnenkwam ging er een schok door alle aanwezigen en draaiden alle hoofden zijn kant op. Een glimlach van Shakir en ieder levend wezen bezweek. Zijn amandelvormige ogen en brede lach hypnotiseerde iedereen. Ik ben gelukkig niet besmet haha. Zijn vriendelijkheid is zo prettig dat het haast onmogelijk is om hem te haten. Bovendien had hij op vrouwen het effect als honing op bijen. Ik daarentegen lijk meer op mijn vader met mijn gitzwart haar en zwarte ogen. Mijn huid zou je bijna bruin kunnen noemen. Ik ben wat donkerder dan mijn broer Shakir. Ik ben 1m 68. Het enige effect dat ik op mensen heb is dat ze gaan lachen als ze me zien. Maar onze karakters zijn bijna hetzelfde. We zijn allebei heel erg koppig. We hebben allebei een hart van goud. We zijn zo eerlijk als wat en we geven allebei om onze medemens. We zijn allebei heel erg rustig. Maar het enige wat bij mij ontbrak wat Shakir wel had was zijn aantrekkingskracht.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Sorry dat het zo lang duurde...
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## krimo1

Up
_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## nietbelangrijk

ewa,, schiet op met verder schrijven. hoelang gaat dit nog duren?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

effe wachten nog pizza
_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

@nietbelangrijk: Pardon?

@Sterretje2: hahaha wat bedoel je :sjans:


Bedankt voor jullie Reacties Dames...

Ik zal Proberen vandaag nog een vervolgje te schrijven anders Morgen Insha Allah..
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

Is een kafir liedje van andre van duin ik zei het voor de lol omdat je ons laat wachten
_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

Up inchaAllah.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Ow Mijn Allah..



Het spijt me zo erg..

ik zat er gisteren aan te werken..

en ik deed ff wat voor school en toen was ik het vergeten te plaatsen..

Sorry!!!



Maar ik heb een XXXL vervolgje voor jullie!!!



veel leesplezier..
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Ik trok mijn pyjama aan en liep naar beneden. Mijn moeder was in de keuken ik liep op haar en begroette haar met een kus. 

" Bahar, wil je niet eten?" 

" Jawel, mama wacht even ik ga eerst bidden" 

" Is goed lieverd" 

Ik liep de woonkamer in pakte een hoofddoek en begon te bidden. Toen ik klaar was met bidden liep ik de keuken weer in. Mijn moeder had een klein ontbijtje voor me gemaakt.





" Dankjewel mama zei ik" 

Ik nam plaats aan de tafel in de keuken en at mijn ontbijt zwijgend op. Ik hoorde iemand in de douche boven dat zal Shakir wel zijn. Hij zal ook zometeen een ontbijt willen ook al is het niet echt een ontbijt meer te noemen. Mijn moeder was intussen al naar de woonkamer gegaan om haar series te kijken op tv. Mijn moeder was echt helemaal verslaafd aan die Marokkaanse series haha geen dag gaat voorbij en ze kijkt ze niet. 

Ik stond op en ruimde mijn ontbijtje af. Ik maakte een klein ontbijtje voor Shakir dat bestond uit eieren en tosti. Ik warmde de thee op en legde daarna alles op de keukentafel. Ik zag Shakir al naar beneden lopen. Hij had een wit polo T-shirt aan en een grijze joggingbroek. Zijn haren waren nog nat van de douche. Hij keek me lachend aan met stralende ogen. 

" Hey zusje" zei hij met een grote grijns op zijn gezicht. 

" Hallo, Shakir jij bent vrolijk zei ik lachend mooie droom gehad ofzo" 

" Nee, hoor ik ben gewoon gelukkig jij niet dan?" Vroeg hij. 

" Jawel, je hebt gelijk" gaf ik toe. 

" Nou dan reden genoeg om vrolijk te zijn toch" zei hij lachend terwijl hij achter de tafel ging zitten. 

" Jij bent niet stuk te krijgen man" 

" En daar kom je nu pas achter Bahar" 

" Ja, eigenlijk wel." 

" Daar ben je dan wel lekker snel achter na 19 jaar" zei hij sarcastisch. 

" Jaja, zei ik het zal wel" 

" Niet stoer praten h kleine" 

" Kleine noem je mij kleine" zei ik dreigend. 

" Ja, je bent toch ook klein of niet dan"? 

" Helemaal niet'' zei ik ontkennend

" Haha geef het nou maar toe kleine" 

Toen moest ik ook lachen. " Waarom doe je zo kinderachtig"? 

" Kinderachtig? Wie ik? Nee hoor ik zeg gewoon waar het op staat" 

" Ja, is goed je hebt gelijk zei ik zolang je de afwas maar doet zodra je klaar bent met eten vind ik het best." 

" Ja, hoor schuif het werk maar op mij af." zei hij lachend. 

Ik wist dat hij de afwas wel zou doen zo is hij wel. Daar ben ik dan vanaf. 

Ik liep naar de trap en liep naar boven. Boven aangekomen liep ik naar mijn kamer. 

Ik ging achter mijn bureau zitten. Ik startte de computer op en wachtte tot hij was opgestart. 

Ik meldde me aan op MSN. Alleen Dunya was online. Dunya was al 6 of 7 jaar mijn vriendin, 

Sinds ze bij mij in de klas kwam in de brugklas. Dunya viel gelijk op. Zij heeft hetzelfde invloed op mensen als Shakir. Maar daarentegen was ze precies het tegenovergestelde van mij. Zij was nog steeds druk bezig met feesten en jongens. Terwijl ik die periode al achter me had. Dunya was echt een losbol maar toch een heel erg lief meisje. Ze droeg extreem korte kleren, dacht alleen aan winkelen, winkelen en nog eens winkelen dat was haar enige hobby als ze vrij was dan ging ze gelijk de stad in om te winkelen ook al had ze geen geld. Niets is haar te duur of te gek. Zolang het maar een beetje kort is en duur was ze al tevreden. Ze besteedt geen aandacht aan haar geloof en bad niet. Altijd als ik tegen haar zei waarom bid je nog niet je bent nu toch wel oud genoeg om te bidden. Weerde ze mijn vraag altijd af met het antwoord dat ze er nog niet klaar voor was. Dan liet ik het maar daar bij. Zie maar wanneer je er klaar voor bent dacht ik dan.



Alhamdoelilah, gelukkig bad ik, ik droeg hoofddoek en doe ik niks meer fout met nadruk op "meer". Ik weet nu tenminste waar mijn grenzen liggen. 

Ik klikte op haar naam en begon een gesprek. 



Het leven is niets anders dan een examen dat geen herkansingen kent zegt: 

: Hey Dunya 

Dunya zegt: 

: Hey Bahar 

Het leven is niets anders dan een examen dat geen herkansingen kent zegt: 

: en hoe gaat het vandaag? 

Dunya Zegt: 

: Goed hoor en met jou? 

Het leven is niets anders dan een examen dat geen herkansingen kent zegt: 

: Alhamdoelilah... 

Dunya zegt: 

: Ok dan nog plannen voor vandaag of niet? 

Het leven is niets anders dan een examen dat geen herkansingen kent zegt: 

: Niet echt jij wel dan? 

Dunya zegt: 

: Nee, maar als je zin hebt gaan we de stad in... 

Het leven is niets anders dan een examen dat geen herkansingen kent zegt: 

: Hmmm ok ik heb toch niks te doen hoe laat zie ik je dan? 

Dunya zegt: 

: Uh over een halfuur kom ik naar je toe ok... 

Het leven is niets anders dan een examen dat geen herkansingen kent zegt: 

: Is goed dan zie ik je zo 

Dunya zegt: 

: Dag 

Het leven is niets anders dan een examen dat geen herkansingen kent zegt: 

Doeg
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## sweetly_girl1

uppp
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## sweetly_girl1

uppp
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Shokran Voor je reactie...

Uppppp
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## omao

Salam oughti,



Ik vind het tot nu toe een grappig verhaal, heb nog niets interresants gelezen, je schrijft ieder keer wel hele korte stukjes  :hihi: 

Heeft het verhaal ook een moraal oughti?

:vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

> Salam oughti,
> 
> 
> 
> Ik vind het tot nu toe een grappig verhaal, heb nog niets interresants gelezen, je schrijft ieder keer wel hele korte stukjes 
> 
> Heeft het verhaal ook een moraal oughti?
> 
> :vrede:




ja

sorry

het verhaal heeft ind nog een moraal :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Ik meldde me af op MSN en liep naar mijn kast om kleren uit te zoeken. Het was lekker weer dus besloot ik om een witte linnen broek aan te doen met een wit truitje en daarop een witte linnen jurkje. Tot slot pakte ik mijn witte hijaab en deed hem om. Wit stond me echt goed, omdat ik een donkere huid heb. Niet dat dat echt interessant is ofzo. Ik pakte mijn witte instappers en mijn witte tasje. 

Goedkeurend keek in de spiegel ik ben er klaar voor dacht ik. Ik controleerde of alles in mijn tasje zat. Mijn telefoon, portemonnee en bankpasje. Alles zit erin dan ben ik er klaar voor en nu nog wachten op Dunya. Ik liep naar de woonkamer waar Shakir en me moeder zaten. Shakir en mijn moeder waren elkaar net aan het omhelzen. Ongelooflijk hoe goed die 2 met elkaar konden opschieten. Als Shakir bij me moeder in de buurt was wil hij de hele tijd worden omhelsd door haar. Lachend keek ik hun aan. 

"Hey zusje wil je er ook bij?" vroeg Shakir. 

Lachend liep ik op hun af "waarom niet" 

Ik omhelsde mijn moeder en Shakir. 

Mijn moeder streek met haar hand over mijn wang. 

"Mijn lieve, lieve kinderen van mij. Jullie zijn al zo groot tbarkellah" 

Ze hield ons nog steviger vast alsof ze bang was dat we zouden weglopen. 

Ik hoorde dat een sleutel in het sleutelgat werd gestoken. Mijn vader kwam binnen. 

Hij zag ons omhelzend op de bank. 

Hij barstte in lachen uit. 

" Wat is hier aan de hand"? 

Mijn moeder keek hem verdrietig aan." Onze kinderen zijn al zo groot. Herinner je al die tijden van deze twee deugnieten" 

Mijn vader begon te lachen." Hoe kan ik dat nou vergeten dat waren mijn beste jaren ooit" 

Hij voegde zich ook toe bij onze omhelzing. 

" Mijn gezinnetje" zei mijn vader trots. 

We werden gestoord door de bel. Ik sprong op. 

"Dat is zeker Dunya ik ga naar de stad beslama" zei ik. 

"Ewa Bahar vraag je Dunya niet naar binnen" zei Shakir 

"Ja, Bahar vraag haar naar binnen of heb je geen manieren geleerd van je vader en mij. Laat dat kind niet buiten" 

"Is goed, is goed ik ga al" Ik liep naar de deur en maakte de deur open voor Dunya. Ze zag er zoals altijd perfect uit. Dunya is iemand die veel aandacht aan haar uiterlijk besteed en voordat ze naar een feest gaat 1 uur of 2 voor de spiegel staat. 

Ze was gekleed in een donkere spijkerbroek met daarboven een feloranje topje. 

Haar geblondeerde haar had ze los waaronder haar lichtgetinte huid heel mooi uitkwam. Haar licht bruine ogen leken nog lichter in de zonneschijn. Dunya is gewoon het meisje waar elke jongen verliefd op word. Ok, bijna elke jongen dan. 

"Hey Dunya" 

"Hey Bahar gaan we?" 

" Nog niet, kom eerst naar binnen mijn moeder zat weer te zeuren dat ik geen manieren heb, omdat ik jou niet naar binnen vraag. Dus kom eerst binnen" 

"Haha, jij hebt echt geluk met je ouders en je broer" 

Ze kwam binnen ik sloot de deur achter haar dicht. 

"Ze zitten in de woonkamer" Ze volgde me. 

" Het blijft me steeds verbazen hoe mooi jullie huis is" 

" Dankjewel, dat effect heeft het bij mij niet meer" zei ik lachend. 

Gelukkig waren mijn broer en ouders niet nog steeds bezig met hun omhelzing dacht ik.



Ze begroette mijn moeder met 2 kussen op de wang en mijn vader en broer gaf ze een hand. 

Ze werd helemaal rood meskiena. Ze heeft altijd een zwak gehad voor mijn broer, maar mijn broer vind haar niks. Waarom weet ik niet. Dunya is een lief en knap meisje, het enige nadeel is dat ze elke jongen heeft gehad en daar houd mijn broer niet van denk ik. Shakir is nu 21 jaar en best wel volwassen is vind ik zelf volgens mij is hij nu wel toe aan een serieuze relatie. Het is niet zo dat ik Dunya niet mag ofzo, want ik vind haar een echte schat alleen zit haar levensstijl mij dwars. Ik weet dat het niet mijn zaken zijn enzovoort maar ik kan er niks aan doen dat ik zo denk. 

Wil je wat drinken Dunya? vroeg mijn moeder. 

 La shoekran zei ze in het Arabisch. (nee bedankt) 

 Je hoeft je niet te schamen hoor 

 Nee, nee het hoeft echt niet dankjewel. 

 Ok, mogen we nu wel gaan zei ik tegen mijn moeder. 

 Nu mag je gaan, beslama Dunya. Niet te laat thuis komen h dames 

Nee, mama 

Beslama zei Dunya. 

Ik leidde Dunya naar de deur en we vertrokken eindelijk naar de tram om vervolgens naar de stad te gaan. 

Eindelijk ontsnapt zei ik grinnikend 

 Zo erg was het niet hoor gekke. 

 Vind je? 

 Ja, natuurlijk anders zou ik het toch niet zeggen 

De tram kwam er net aan. 

Hollen zei Dunya en ze nam een sprint naar de tram. 

Rustig hij is nog niet eens gestopt 

Maakt niks uit anders moeten we weer een paar minuten wachten en ik heb geen zin om te wachten 

We stapten in en namen tram 1 naar de stad. We namen een plekje helemaal achterin. 

 Wil je nog wat halen in de stad of niet? 

 Ik wil denk ik een W-broek halen. 

Oh ja, die zijn leuk. 

Ja, ik was al van plan om er een te halen dan kunnen we dat meteen doen 

Bij de volgende halte stapte er een paar luidruchtige Marokkaanse jongens binnen. Ook zij kwamen helemaal achterin zitten. Achterin waren er nog 2 plaatsen vrij naast mij en Dunya. 2 van die Marokkaanse jongens gingen daar zitten. Ze zagen er redelijk goed uit vind ik. Maar niet echt mijn types. Een Nederlandse vrouw zei wat over  k.utmarokkanen. Natuurlijk moesten die jongens daarop ingaan. 

Vrouw: Stelletje k.utmarokkanen kom binnen en zetten de hele boel op stelten 

Er viel een ongemakkelijke stilte in de tram. 

Jongen: Wat k.utmarokkanen kk Tata vieze kaaskop wat denk je wel niet dat je bent. Denk je dat jij Nederland hebt gemaakt ofzo. Vieze rotkop. Praat nog een keer gaan we zien of ik die tanden van jou niet eruit sla. Vuile tr.ut. 

Vrouw: Wat denk jij wel niet dat jij bent dat jij een vrouw van 50 jaar uitscheld. Egostische klootzak. 

Jongen2: Jij begint toch vuile s.let. 

Nederlandse man: He willen jullie wel even op jullie woorden denken verdomme. Ik begrijp dat jullie niet op school hebben gezeten maar ik denk niet dat dat de enige woorden in jullie woordenboek zijn. Heb ik gelijk of niet? 

Jongen:  Ga jij snel zitten met je bla wat bemoei jij je er nou weer mee? 

Wat wil je nu zogenaamd zeggen dat we niet op school hebben gezeten zwerver. 

Nederlandse man: Jij hoort respect te hebben jongeman je praat nu niet tegen je vrienden dat je zo praat. Ongemanierde schooier 

Vrouw: Haha, of niet meneer vertel ze maar eens hoe het hoort 

Jongen: Kijk meneer dat is nou het verschil met jou en mijn vrienden voor mijn vrienden heb ik respect en voor jou niet 

Dunya:  Au die deed pijn 

Alle hoofde draaiden zich om naar Dunya. Ik zag dat ze helemaal rood werd. 

Zij met haar grote mond dacht ik. Een paar van die jongens begonnen te lachen. 

 Lijpe chickie zei een van die jongens. 

Dunya begon te lachen een van die jongens begon haar te versieren. Ze begonnen een gesprek. De jongen vroeg haar om haar nummer. Zonder enige twijfel gaf ze haar telefoonnummer. 

De conducteur riep via de luidspreker:  Halte Koningsplein. 

Ik pakte snel mijn tasje en liep naar de uitgang met Dunya achter me. De jongens stapten gelukkig niet uit anders was mijn hele dag verpest. Dan zat ik de hele dag met hun opgeschept. 

Je hebt je nummer gegeven h aan die jongen. 

 Ja, hoezo? Alsjeblieft Bahar begin niet weer met die heilige preken van jou 

Haha, nee hoor ik zeg niks meer het is jou leven. 

Als jij wat in die jongen ziet waarom niet dan 

 Om eerlijk te zijn vind ik hem niet eens leuk maar ik wou gewoon van hem af zijn. Ik heb al iemand anders op het oog 

Oh ja, wie dan? Ken ik hem? Woont hij bij mij in de buurt? 

Ja, heel erg dichtbij zelfs zei ze met een glimlach op haar gezicht. 

Er verscheen een diepe frons op mijn voorhoofd. 

Ik ging met mijn gedachten langs alle jongens die het konden zijn. Ik kom er echt niet op komen. Plotseling dacht ik er weer aan hoe ze ging blozen bij mijn broer. 

Shakir vroeg ik verbaast. 

Ja, Shakir zei ze blozend. Het is je broer Bahar maar jij hebt geen flauw idee hoe hij werkelijk is. Volgens mij is hij de enige jongen op aarde die zo beschaafd, vriendelijk en aantrekkelijk is. 

Ik moest lachen om haar woorden. Shakir is geen slechte jongen absoluut niet. Maar ik weet dat hij niks in Dunya ziet. Dat heeft hij zelf gezegd. Maar ik wou haar niet kwetsen. Ze zou er zelf wel achter komen.



Wat leuk jullie zouden zo leuk bij elkaar passen zei ik. Ik omhelsde haar en gaf haar een kus op haar wang. Ik deed maar alsof ik het leuk vind. Eigenlijk vind ik het wel leuk. Maar ik wil haar gewoon niet kwetsen als ze erachter komt dat mijn broer niks in haar ziet. En misschien is zijn menig wel veranderd. 

De rest van de dag hebben we zoveel gelachen met zijn tweetjes wat we lang niet hebben gedaan. Tot nu waren onze gesprekken eerder slaapwekkend dan grappig
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Als jullie het verhaal niets vinden dan stop ik wel

moet ik doorgaan of niet :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## omao

> Tot nu waren onze gesprekken eerder slaapwekkend dan grappig


 :hihi: 

Hoe gaat het eigelijk met je, tijdje niet gesproken! InshaAllah ghair.
:sjans:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Omao... jou cictaat....

ik kan me niet heringeren dat ik dat zei...



ind tijdje geleden... heb het zo druk Lieverd maar het gaat goed Al Hamdoelillah en met jou?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## omao

> Omao... jou cictaat....
> ik kan me niet heringeren dat ik dat zei...
> 
> ind tijdje geleden... heb het zo druk Lieverd maar het gaat goed Al Hamdoelillah en met jou?


Salam,

De citaat; het einde van je verhaal hbiba.
Elhemdulileh, met mij gaat het ook prima Elhemdulileh.

Ga je nog door met je verhaal?

:sjans:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

> Salam,
> 
> De citaat; het einde van je verhaal hbiba.
> Elhemdulileh, met mij gaat het ook prima Elhemdulileh.
> 
> Ga je nog door met je verhaal?
> 
> :sjans:



ow sorry Lieverd ik ben zo in de war
Al Hamdoelillah..

ik ga insha allah verder

:sjans:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Up



Hoe vinden jullie het verhaal eigenlijk tot nu toe?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## fessiafessia

jaa leuk ga verder inchallah

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

het spijt me zo erg lieve broeder en zusters!!!!
hier is een grooot vervolg!!


Shakir 

Ik lag op mijn bed te dromen. Tot ik opeens de deurbel hoorde. Ik lag net zo lekker. Mijn ma en pa waren er weer niet. Ik liep naar de deur om open te maken. Wie is daar? vroeg ik. 
Bahar en Dunya. hoorde ik Bahar zeggen. 
Oh wacht even hoor zei ik. Ik keek snel in de grote spiegel in de gang. Ik maakte snel mijn haar goed. Ik knipoogde naar mijn spiegelbeeld in de spiegel. Jij bent gewoon de Bom zei ik tegen mezelf. Ik maakte snel de deur open. Ik zag gelijk Bahar met haar grote grijns. En daarachter was zij 
Waarom duurde het zolang moest je de deurknop nog zoeken ofzo zei ze grinnikend. 
Zoiets zei ik. Ik sloot de deur achter hun dicht. Wil je wat drinken Dunya 
Ja, graag heb je cola? 
Ik zal even voor je kijken. Jij ook Bahar? 
"Nee, Shakir dank je." 
Ok, moet ik het naar je kamer brengen Bahar. 
Ja, graag zei Bahar verbaasd. 
Ik zag aan haar gezichtsuitdrukking dat ze aan het nadenken was. Over hoe ik opeens zo aardig ben bijvoorbeeld. Ewa ja ik wil natuurlijk wel een goede indruk maken. Ik heb Dunya eigenlijk nooit gemogen ik weet eigenlijk niet waarom. Ze ziet er best wel goed uit enzovoort maar dat laat ze teveel zien. Ze zal zeker veel aandacht krijgen van jongens. Het verbaast me als ze nog maagd is. Ik wil eigenlijk een onopvallende vrouw. Maar ik kan mijn gevoelens niet bedwingen ik voel wat voor haar en dat kan ik niet onderdrukken. Al wil ik het nog zo graag. Als ze nou hoofddoek ging dragen en als ze dan ook nog steeds maagd is. Dan zou ik meteen op haar ouders afstappen om haar hand te vragen maar nu zie ik haar nog steeds als alleen een mooi meisje. Tenminste zo wil ik haar zien maar het lukt niet. 
Ik voel wel wat voor haar. En als ze hier dan ook vaker komt dan weet ik zeker dat wat ik nu voel. Dus leuk vinden in houden van gaat veranderen. 
Ik begrijp mezelf al niet meer. Ik denk teveel na man. Schenk snel die cola voor haar en breng het naar haar en dan zo snel mogelijk wegwezen uit die kamer is wat ik dacht. 
Ik liep naar boven met de cola in mijn hand en klopte op de deur van Bahars kamer. 
Kom binnen hoorde ik Bahar schreeuwen. 
Rustig mens ik ben niet doof zei ik met een grijns op mijn gezicht. 
Oh sorry hoor zei ze sarcastisch. 
Ik wierp haar een glimlach toe. Geeft niets hoor 
Ik gaf de cola aan Dunya en maakte dat ik wegkwam uit de kamer. 
Ik sloot de deur achter me dicht. Ik ben nog niet toe aan een relatie. Tenminste nog niet 


Paar dagen later

Dunya 
22:00 

Ik maakte me op om naar de disco te gaan met een paar vriendinnen van mij. 
Ik deed wat donkere oogschaduw op en wat mascara, lipgloss wat poeder en ik was klaar. Nu mijn kleren nog en mijn haar en ik had nog precies een half uur en dan moest ik klaar zijn. Ik liep snel naar mijn klerenkast en rukte de deuren open. Ik keek naar alle kleren die ik heb in de kast. Uiteindelijk pakte ik een spijkerrok dat een paar centimeters boven mijn knien is. En een zwart topje waar mijn borsten goed in uitkwamen. Ik besloot om mijn haren los te doen. Nu mijn schoenen nog en ik was klaar. Ik pakte een zwart paar sandaaltjes met een naaldhak. Zo leek ik tenminste wat langer. IK pakte mijn tasje en liep naar beneden. Mijn vader en moeder waren in de woonkamer. Gelukkig dan kon ik ongezien weggaan. Ik liep naar de buitendeur en pakte zachtjes de deurknop tot ik plotseling mijn vader achter me hoorde. 
Waar ga jij naartoe a Ka.hba 
Ik ga uit en jij houdt me niet tegen het is mijn leven en ik doe wat ik wil 
Je doet wat jij wilt yek. Ik ga je nu laten zien wat je met jouw leven gaat doen. 
Hij pakte me bij mijn haren en duwde me in de hoek. Hij stompte, en schopte hij bleef maar slaan. De klappen waren zo hard dat ik op een gegeven moment de klappen niet eens meer voelde. De klappen bleven maar komen dat ik niet eens meer de moeite deed om de klappen te ontwijken. Mijn moeder was achter mijn vader. Ze keek lachend op me neer. 
Ik wil geen h.oer als dochter jij bent niets meer dan vuil. Vuil dat niks meer waard is zo zie ik jou nu Ze draaide zich om en ging weer naar de woonkamer om tv te kijken. Mijn vader spuugde op me en liep toen mijn moeder achterna. 
Tfoe, e3la dochter we hebben hoorde ik mijn moeder tegen mijn vader zeggen. Mijn moeder en vader. Mijn vlees en bloed. Degene die mij op de wereld hebben gezet met behulp van Allah S.W.T. 
Ze verafgoden me. Ze haten me alleen, omdat ik net as bijna ieder meisje uit wil gaan. Tfoe, waarom heb ik zulke ouders. Ik moest opeens denken aan Bahars ouders. Zij zijn zulke goede ouders, ze steunen Bahar en Shakir bij alles wat ze doen. Ik lag daar nog steeds in de hoek ze hebben me hier achtergelaten alsof ik een of andere zwerver ben. Die ze op straat hebben gezien en waar ze de moeite niet eens voor nemen om naar hem om te kijken. 
Ik raapte mijn tasje van de grond en ging weg. Weg uit dit huis. 
Ik liep snel naar mijn vriendin Hajat. Zij mocht wel alles van haar ouders. 
Zij hoeft niks stiekems te doen. Terwijl ik naar Hajat liep zag ik een auto vaart minderen naast me. Het waren een paar Marokkaanse jongeren. 
Hey zina riep er eentje. 
Ik gaf ze geen aandacht en liep gewoon door. 
Ze3ma geen aandacht geven kom dan krijg je een lift. 
De auto reed nog steeds naast me. Ik keek in de auto en zag 3 jongens zitten. 
De auto stopte opeens. Een van de jongens stapt uit. Hij liep naast me. 
Kom schatje ik doe je geen pijn 
Ik begon steeds sneller te lopen. Mijn hart bonsde in mijn keel. De jongen sloeg een arm om heen. Een andere jongen stapte uit. Er was helemaal niemand in de buurt ik werd bang. O mijn god waarom luisterde ik niet naar mijn ouders. De andere jongen liep opeens rechts van me. Nu is er dus eentje links van me en eentje rechts van me af. 
Als het niet goedschiks kan dan maar kwaadschiks zei de jongen rechts van me 
Ik begon te gillen maar dat had niet echt veel zin, omdat het er helemaal verlaten was. Waarom ben ik niet thuis gebleven. Ik probeerde nog tegen te stribbelen. Maar de jongens waren te sterk. 
Hij pakte me en duwde me in de auto die al die tijd naast me reed



Dunya 

Ik werd achter in de auto geduwd. De jongens stapten snel in en reden weg. 
Ik schreeuwde en gilde en sloeg om me heen maar niets hielp. Het was inmiddels al 23:45 niemand was meer buiten. En zelfs als er iemand buiten zou zijn zouden ze me niet horen. 
De muziek stond keihard. De bestuurder van de auto keek me lachend aan via de achteruitkijkspiegel. Hij had een gouden tand die zijn glimlach er niet mooier op maakte. Zijn gezicht zou ik nooit meer vergeten. Ik was moe geworden van al het schreeuwen. Ik was uitgeput eerst dat gedoe met mijn ouders en nou deze aso's weer. Ik had geen kracht meer om te vechten. Mijn ogen werden moe. Ik zou zo in slaap kunnen vallen. Maar ik wil het niet. Ik moest en zou wakker blijven. Ik heb geen idee hoe lang we onderweg waren. Het was wel lang. Ik zag geen huizen meer. We waren ook niet meer op een snelweg. Alles was verlaten, ik zag ergens een schuur en dat was alles. Ik voelde me langzamerhand rustiger worden. Ik was kwaad, gefrustreerd en niet meer bij zinnen. Mijn telefoon ging plotseling af. 
Shit dacht ik dat moest nou net gebeuren...

Tfoe waarom heb ik mijn telefoon niet op tril. De jongen naast me begon te lachen. 
" Wat een geluk dat jou telefoon af gaat we waren dat ding bijna vergeten geef hier die telefoon" 
" Nee, waarom zou ik" 
"Geef op zeg ik of wil mevrouwtje een pak slaag" 
" Nee, dank je die pak slaag sla ik over" 
" Zelfs in deze omstandigheden blijf je koppig" 
Ik wist dat het niet verstandig was om een grote mond te geven. Maar zo ben ik gewoon. 
Hij pakte mijn tasje af. " Geef op dat ding" 
Uiteindelijk liet ik mijn tasje gewoon los het heeft toch geen zin meer om te vechten dacht ik. Hij graaide in mijn tasje op zoek naar mijn telefoon. Hij kon hem niet vinden waardoor hij helemaal flipte. Toen hij mijn telefoon eindelijk had gevonden had degene die had gebeld al opgehangen. 
"Pech" zei ik. 
" Ja, pech maar niet voor mij" 
Hij schakelde mijn telefoon uit, opende het raam en wierp de telefoon uit het raam. 
" Wat doe je" schreeuwde ik. Nou was mijn enige reddingsmiddel waarmee ik nog kans had om te ontsnappen weggegooid. Het ging mij niet om de prijs van het mobieltje. Maar dat mobieltje was mijn enige kans op contact met de "buitenwereld..." 
Ik richtte me op de jongen die naast me zat en zei: "Stel je voor dat ik jouw zusje was. Stel je voor dat niet ik, maar je zusje hier zat, zou dat je niet woedend maken en als je er dan achterkomt dat jou zusje is ontvoerd beeld je eens in hoe jij je zou voelen, hoe jouw familie zich zou voelen, haar vrienden en iedereen in haar omgeving die van haar houdt. En wie weet wat jullie met mij van plan zijn" Ik zag even zijn gezichtsuitdrukking veranderen. 
" Gouden tand" begon te klappen: " Geweldige speech meid maar bij ons werkt hij niet" 
De jongen naast me keek me lachend aan en zei: " Het verschil tussen jou en mijn zusje is dat mijn zusje nu thuis zit en niet op jongensjacht is vuile h.oer. Mijn zusje zou niet durven om zo laat nog op straat te zwerven" 
Ik keek hem vuil aan. " De enige h.oer hier is jouw zusje die stiekem achter je ouders rug om met jongens afspreekt" 
Hij pakte me bij mijn haren. "Als jij nog een keer het lef hebt om mijn zusje een h.oer te noemen. Snijd ik je nek open en drop ik je ergens in the middle of nowhere niet dat iemand jou ooit zou missen ofzo." Bij het horen van die woorden verloor ik mijn verstand ik weet dat het waar was wat hij zei dat maakte me alleen maar bozer. Ik moest weer denken aan mijn ouders. Het zou ze volgens mij niet eens kunnen schelen als ik ze zou vertellen wat er is gebeurd. Als ik tenminste heelhuids thuis zou komen. Ik kon niet meer helder denken. Ik spuwde op zijn gezicht. Hij pakte me vast en zei tegen "gouden tand": " Stop de auto nu" 
"Gouden tand": "Wacht asahbi we zijn er nog niet" 
" Ik wil niet wachten asahbi deze h.oer praat teveel." 
" Ewa wacht over 5 minuten zijn we er." 
" Waar zijn we dan?" vroeg ik angstig. 
Ik begon nu echt bang te worden. Al mijn emoties kwamen los. "Laat me eruit" gilde ik. 
" Rustig maar we zijn er bijna" zei de jongen naast " Gouden tand" zat. 
Ik was verbaasd het ontglipte me helemaal dat hij er ook nog was. 
Hij heeft de hele weg niks gezegd. Hij keek me meelijwekkend aan. 
Hij gaf me een geruststellende blik. Ik voelde me rustiger worden. Hij zou me niks aan doen. Maar de jongen naast me en "gouden tand" leken hier de boosdoeners. Ik voelde de auto tot stilstand komen. 
" We zijn er" zei "gouden tand. Het was te donker om wat te zien. Ik moest eerst wennen aan het donker. Eerst stapte de jongen naast "gouden tand" uit. Daarna "gouden tand" en die opende het portiek voor mij. Hij pakte me vast terwijl de jongen naast me ook uitstapte. Ze pakten me allebei bij een arm. Een aan de linkerkant en de andere aan de rechterkant. Ik probeerde me te verzetten, maar kwam er algauw achter dat het niet echt veel zin had. Ze waren te sterk voor mij. De zwijgende jongen riep: "Kom Abdel de deur is open. 
Deur, welke deur dacht ik angstig. Ik kwam er later achter dat de jongen die naast me zat Abdel heette en " gouden tand" Said heette. "De zwijgzame jongen" heette Soufian. Ze brachten me naar een klein schuurtje dat bestond uit 2 kamers. Abdel liep op me af en pakte me bij mijn hand: "Kom de pret kan beginnen." 
"Voor jou is het leuk Tfoe e3la Marokkanen" zei ik huilend.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

wello fans meer?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Wello fans meer?

Zal ik stoppen of doorgaan?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## oemAbderrahmane

up
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## kleine_dienaresje

*Upaa meid ga gauw verder!.
Masha'allah je kunt goed schrijven.
Kusjess..*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Shokran Voor jullie reacties



Sorry voor mijn taalgebruik in het verhaal.

ik heb het proberen te veranderen maar dan klopt het verhaal niet zo goed.

sorry voor het wachten.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Hij lachte me in mijn gezicht uit. 
" Kom nou niet het slachtoffer spelen" zei hij. 
Ik keek hem scheel aan "Ik ben het slachtoffer achterlijke idioot" 
Hij trok me een donkere kamer binnen. De kamer was helemaal leeg op 1 bed na. De kamer of ik kan het beter "cel" noemen had geen ramen.

Alleen 1 bed voor de rest niks. Hij sloot de deur achter zich dicht. 
" Dit is mijn moment" zei hij met een vieze grijns op zijn gezicht. 
O, wat had ik een zin om die grijns van zijn gezicht te slaan. 
Ik had al een vermoeden van wat hij zou doen. Ik zou mijn maagdelijkheid hier verliezen. Niet zoals ik altijd had gedroomd met de man van wie ik hou. De man die vader wordt van mijn kinderen. Niet op mijn huwelijksnacht in een mooie kamer. Maar hier in een stoffige hut in the middle of nowhere met iemand die ik veracht. 
Iemand die ik haat, hij zou me ontmaagden zonder eer, zonder spijt. Elke keer als ik het met mijn man zou doen zou ik zijn hoofd voor me zien. Hij zou dit verhaal aan zijn vrienden doorvertellen. Mensen gaan mij zien als de "****" ook al kan ik er niks aan doen dat ik word v*rkr*cht. Mijn ouders zouden me geen blik meer waardig keuren. Zo zijn mijn ouders nou eenmaal ze haten mij, omdat ik mijn eigen leven leid. Omdat ik me niks aantrek van hun regels. 
Hij duwde me op het bed. Hij opende eerst zijn broek daarna scheurde hij de kleren letterlijk van mijn lijf. Hij hijgde verschrikkelijk hard. Bij het horen van zijn gehijg voelde ik me misselijk worden. Ik hoorde zijn ademhaling sneller kloppen. Ik voelde zijn handen overal. Hij kwam boven op me liggen. Ik probeerde hem van me af te duwen toen hij merkte dat ik deed pakte hij zijn riem en sloeg erop los. Wild ging hij weer op me liggen. Hij ging in me en verkrachtte me. 
" Ik weet dat je dit wilt" 
De lakens waren vol met bloed. Maar dat interesseerde hem niet. We zijn nog lang niet klaar met je. Ik huilde tranen met tuiten maar hij toonde geen enkel teken van medelijden. Deze jongen had geen hart. Hij dacht alleen aan zijn eigen genot. Het kon hem niets schelen dat ik pijn had. Ik was verdoofd ik voelde niets meer en hoorde niets meer. Hij was klaar. Dat gaf me het gevoel dat ik wou overgeven. 
Ik zal zijn gezichtsuitdrukking van dat moment nooit meer vergeten. Hij kleedde zich snel aan en bleef me toen aankijken ik wendde mijn blik af. Ik zou deze jongen nooit meer met maar een beetje respect aankijken. 
Ik dacht dat dat alles was, maar het was nog lang niet afgelopen.....

Na Abdel volgde Said. Ik had verwacht dat Soufian ook zou komen maar hij kwam niet. Ik kon niet meer in slaap vallen ik was te bang dat er nog iemand naar binnen zou komen terwijl ik sliep. Ik heb dagenlang niet rustig kunnen slapen. Elke dag kwamen er smerige mannen om het met mij te doen. Ik werkte bijna nooit mee. Elke man wou wat anders. Een man wou dat ik zijn voeten likte dat vond hij bevredigend. De gedachten alleen eraan gaf me het gevoel dat ik wou overgeven. Toen ik niet deed wat hij wou pakte ook hij zijn riem en sloeg me op mijn rug en op mijn hele lichaam. Ik weet niet wat mannen met een riem hebben. Said kwam toen boos de kamer binnen en zei doe maar met haar wat je wilt. Ik kon hem wel vermoorden. Ik werd geslagen, gemarteld en keer op keer raakte ze me aan op ongewenste plekken. Sommige mannen maakten mijn handen vast aan het bed. Zodat ik niet kon bewegen. Ik begon mijn leven te haten. Eerst kwam Said zo nu en dan de"cel" in en liet me dan zien wat hij die dag had verdiend. Hij verdiende soms 1000 euro aan mij per dag. Sommige van die mannen gaven hem 200 euro terwijl ik niks met ze deed. Ik moest dan altijd denken aan de vrouwen en kinderen die moeilijk thuis rondkwamen met voedsel en kleren terwijl hun mannen 200 euro aan niks uitgaven. Ga dan naar huis en geef je vrouw en kinderen eten en kleren. Een keer was ik alleen in "mijn kamertje." Ik was al weken niet meer uit die kamer gekomen. Ik zag elke keer alleen dit bed en die vier akelige kale muren. Ik was het zat. Dit heb ik niet verdiend. Dit verdient niemand. Hoe kunnen mensen zo wreed zijn. Op een dag was ik alleen in het huis. Ik had geen kleren, ik zag er onverzorgd uit ik had dagenlang niet gegeten en ik verlangde zo naar een warm broodje en een warme douche zodat ik alle viezigheid van me af kon wassen. Niet dat ik dat zou krijgen ofzo. Er was al dagenlang niemand in mijn kamer gekomen. Ik begon me langzamerhand slechter voelen. Ik had geen kracht meer om op te staan. Said was al 1 week niet in mijn kamertje gekomen. Ik nam aan dat ze niet meer zouden terugkomen. Die gedachte maakte me bang ik zou hier alleen sterven en niemand die het zou opmerken. Tot ik de volgende dag de sleutel in het sleutelgat hoorde. Shit ze zijn weer terug dacht ik. De deur ging heel langzaam open. Mijn hart maakte een sprongetje van blijdschap in de deuropening stond niemand minder dan Soufian. Op de een of andere vreemde manier vertrouwde ik Soufian. Hij had een grote tas bij zich. Ik deed me onnozel voor en zei: " Wat kom je hier doen? Moet ik jou soms ook bevredigen" 
Hij sloeg zijn ogen neer bij het horen van die woorden. 
"Ik kom je helpen we hebben nu geen tijd om te praten" zei hij gehaast. 
Hij opende de grote tas en haalde er kleren uit. 
" Dit is alles wat ik voor je heb gevonden" 
" Dit is al meer dan genoeg" zei ik dankbaar. 
Ik was zo blij ik zou eindelijk bevrijd worden uit deze hel. 
Ik trok snel de kleren aan terwijl ik dat deed wendde hij zijn blik af. 
Hij werd helemaal rood. Dit noem ik nou nog eens heer. In plaats van al die fl*kk*rs die ervan genoten om een vrouw pijn te doen. Hij pakte me bij mijn arm en leidde me naar de voordeur. 
Ik was zo blij dat ik weg kon uit dit gat. 
Hij was met de auto gekomen. Ik stapte voorin in. 
" Ik breng je naar Den Haag ik ken daar een meisje die je kan helpen" 
Ik keek hem dankbaar aan. " Jij hebt geen flauw idee hoe dankbaar ik je ben." 
Hij glimlachte naar me "ik kan er niet tegen als een meisje verdriet heeft. 
Ik wou dat ik je eerder had geholpen maar dan zou het toch niet lukken. 
Ik wist dat Abdel en Said een tijdje de stad uit zouden gaan. 
Ik wachtte op dit moment. Ik wou dat ik alles kon terugdraaien wat mijn vrienden je hebben aangedaan" 
Ik legde mijn hand op zijn arm: " dat geeft niets jij hebt gedaan wat je kan dat 
je er niet aan mee hebt gedaan betekent al meer voor me dan je denkt" 
De rest van de rit waren we allebei stil. Allebei denkend aan iets anders. 
Aangekomen in Den Haag zette hij me af bij zijn vriendin. Ze heette Siham.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## oemAbderrahmane

spannend ougti. Aub ga gauw verder insha'Allaah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sjarlus

> [...]Elke dag kwamen er smerige mannen om het met mij te doen. Ik werkte bijna nooit mee.[...]


Ja, ik was dan ook in het geheel niet tevreden over de dienstverlening en heb naderhand mijn geld terug gevraagd.


Euh... Je werkte bijna nooit mee? Soms wel? Wanneer je't lekker vond?

----------


## jamoela-jamila

Schrijf verder AUB ik zal wachten

----------


## muslima28

Spannend

----------


## Sjarlus

> Ik hoorde zijn ademhaling sneller kloppen.


Dat moet een enge gewaarwording zijn geweest.

----------


## jamoela-jamila

up up

----------


## P.L.O.STYLE

> [Salaam A3laikoem ik ga een waargebeurt Vehaal schrijven Insha Allah.....
> 
> Ik kan jullie jammer genoeg niet vertellen waar het over gaat anders verklap ik het....Maar het is een Heel Leerzaam en Traagisch Waargebeurt Verhaal...Ik hoor wel wanneer ik moet beginnen...
> 
> Ma3a Salaam]
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl


hey , de verhaal is heel aangrijpend , is hij af zo ?

----------


## P.L.O.STYLE

> Hij lachte me in mijn gezicht uit. 
> " Kom nou niet het slachtoffer spelen" zei hij. 
> Ik keek hem scheel aan "Ik ben het slachtoffer achterlijke idioot" 
> Hij trok me een donkere kamer binnen. De kamer was helemaal leeg op 1 bed na. De kamer of ik kan het beter "cel" noemen had geen ramen.
> 
> Alleen 1 bed voor de rest niks. Hij sloot de deur achter zich dicht. 
> " Dit is mijn moment" zei hij met een vieze grijns op zijn gezicht. 
> O, wat had ik een zin om die grijns van zijn gezicht te slaan. 
> Ik had al een vermoeden van wat hij zou doen. Ik zou mijn maagdelijkheid hier verliezen. Niet zoals ik altijd had gedroomd met de man van wie ik hou. De man die vader wordt van mijn kinderen. Niet op mijn huwelijksnacht in een mooie kamer. Maar hier in een stoffige hut in the middle of nowhere met iemand die ik veracht. 
> ...


kom er nog vervolg?

----------


## jamoela-jamila

Dat hoop ik

----------


## nooreliman

Is dit werkelijk echt gebeurd of geef je er een eigen draai aan?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sjarlus

> Is dit werkelijk echt gebeurd of geef je er een eigen draai aan?


Verkrachtingsfantasien. De meiskes die hier reageren lusten er ook wel pap van. Dat krijg je van religies die mensen onnatuurlijk gedrag opleggen.

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Salaam A3laikoem,

Het verhaal is waargebeurt misschien begrijp je het nu nog niet maar als het af is zul je zien dat dit een hele wijze les is.

Ik vind het jammer hou sommige mensen hierop reageren zelf had ik het verhaal al eerder gelezen en ik las het m et tranen in mijn ogen.





Voor de andere leden Djazaak allahoe Gharain voor jullie reacties het verhaal gaat verder. Alleen is deze site Subhanallaah heel erg langzaam bij mij en ik heb het heel erg druk vandaar dat ik jammer genoeg niet vaak online ben.

Maar ik ben vanaf nu wel een beetje vrij Insha Allah kan ik snel weer plaatsen.



Ma3a Salaam
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Ze was geschrokken toen ze me zo zag. Ze was meteen bereid me te helpen. 
Ze woonde in een eengezinswoning met 3 verdiepingen. Soufian vertelde me dat hij ons binnen een 
paar dagen zou komen opzoeken. 
Toen hij wegging nam ik afscheid van hem: " dankjewel voor al je moeite je bent de aardigste jongen die ik ken. Ik ben je eeuwig dankbaar echt waar". Ik gaf hem een kus op zijn wang, hij liep helemaal rood aan. Ik keek nog een laatste keer naar hem om. "Vaarwel Soufian" fluisterde ik. Hij hoorde me allang niet meer. 
Siham de ouders waren op vakantie naar Marokko. Dat kwam goed uit. Ik mocht in haar kamer slapen en zelf sliep zij in de kamer van haar ouders. 
" Ga nu maar eerst douchen dan maak ik wat eten voor je klaar en dan mag je je hart luchten als je wilt." 
" Dankjewel je bent een schat" 
" Graag gedaan hoor ga jij nu maar lekker douchen wacht ik breng je even naar de douche" 
Ik volgde haar naar de tweede verdieping. 
Ze legde alles voor me klaar zoals: shampoo, handdoek, kleren, ondergoed enzovoort. 
" Blijf maar lekker lang onder de douche" 
" Dankjewel daar ben ik wel aan toe" zei ik dankbaar. 
"Je hoeft me niet keer op keer te bedanken ik doe het echt met alle plezier voor je" 
" Ok, heel erg bedankt" 
" Nou doe je het weer" zei ze lachend. 
" Het gaat automatisch maar ik ben je ook zo dankbaar dat je een wildvreemd meisje je huis binnenlaat" 
" Een vriendin van Soufian is ook een vriendin van mij maak je daar nou maar geen zorgen over." Ik besloot om echt te genieten van de douche. Maar dat lukte niet echt. 
Ik bleef wel 1 uur onder de douche. Ik probeerde de viezigheid van mijn lijf te wassen maar het lukte niet ik bleef me vies voelen. Elke keer zag ik die hoofden van die mannen 1 voor 1 voorbij flitsen. Ik had last van flashbacks. Ik zie telkens hoe ik in die kamer lag. Zonder mensen om me heen. 
Geen eten, geen drinken en geen kleren ik was gewoon al die tijd naakt het enige wat ik aan had waren mijn onderbroek en mijn BH die ik al 2 weken aan had. Al die mensen die me aanraakten. Die smeerlappen die geen hart hadden. Of ze hadden wel een hart, maar dan wel een hart van steen. 
Dat ze durven om een vrouw zo toe te takelen. Ya rabbi waar gaat het toch heen met deze wereld...? 
Toen ik klaar was met douchen hoorde ik Siham al van beneden roepen: 
" Ik ben beneden" 
Ik liep naar beneden. Siham was in de woonkamer ze was tv aan het kijken. 
Ik zag dat ze de tafel had gedekt. De tafel stond vol met eten. 
Verlangend keek ik naar het eten op tafel. 
" Kom naast me zitten je zult wel dood gaan van de honger" 
Ik nam plaats naast haar. 
" Tast toe, doe alsof je thuis bent" 
Gulzig at ik tot mijn buik vol zat. Lachend keek ze me aan. 
" Jij hebt echt honger meskiena" 
" Ik heb al 2 weken ofzo niet normaal gegeten wat verwacht je dan" 
" Ik begrijp het wel hoor...uh, hoe heet je eigenlijk?" 
" O, sorry ik heb me niet eens voorgesteld ik ben Dunya..." 
" Ok, Dunya wil je je verhaal met me delen of ben je er nog niet klaar voor?" 
Ik had geen zin om alles te vertellen, maar toch deed ik het misschien zou ik me dan beter voelen dacht ik. 
" Jawel, dan ben ik daar ook vanaf." 
Ik begon te vertellen vanaf de ruzie met mijn ouders tot de ontsnapping met Soufian... 
Tijdens het vertellen stroomde de tranen naar beneden.

Vol ongeloof staarde ze me aan. 
" Ach, kind wat heb jij veel meegemaakt" ze omhelsde me. Dat gaf me een goed gevoel. 
Ik heb er een vriendin bij dacht ik. 
Toen ik klaar was met vertellen voelde het alsof ik er een zware last van mijn schouders viel... 
In de dagen dat ik bij Siham logeerde kwam ik niets tekort ze gaf me alles wat ik wou en als ik wat nodig had ging ze meteen naar de winkel om het voor me te halen. Ik was zou blij dat ik haar had leren kennen. 
Siham werd een hele goede vriendin van mij. Tot op een dag Soufian belde.. 
De telefoon ging over ik was alleen thuis. Ring Ring, Ring Ring. Moest ik nou opnemen of niet? 
Siham was net weg pas nadat ik haar dah overgehaald dat ik het wel thuis zou redden ging ze weg 
echt een schat van een meid. De telefoon bleef maar overgaan, Ring Ring hoorde ik de hele tijd uiteindelijk besloot ik om toch maar op te nemen. 
" Hallo, met wie spreek ik?" 
" Dunya, met mij Soufian" zei hij opgejaagd. 
" Soufian, wat is er aan de hand? Waar ben je?" 
" Ik ben nu in de auto ik ben op weg naar jullie ik word gevolgd" 
" Gevolgd???? Door wie?" 
" Ik ben nu bijna bij jullie deur ik heb geen tijd om nu alles uit leggen" 
" Ok, wat moet ik voor je doen" 
" Niks, zorg dat je je spullen inpakt" 
"Ok, komt voor elkaar maar kan je niet zien wie het is?" 
" Nee, hij is nu nog achter me, maar hij probeert me in te halen." 
" Soufian, alsjeblieft doe voorzichtig" 
" Dunya, ik weet al wie het is" zei hij bang. 
" Wie is het dan?" 
" Het is Abdel...Maak dat je wegkomt uit dat huis onmiddellijk ze zijn op weg naar jou Dunya ze zijn erachter gekomen dat ik je heb helpen ontsnappen.." 
" Wat?" Ik werd bang....

O, mijn god begint al die ellende weer opnieuw. 
Ik had net de draad opgepakt.... 
" Hoor je me Dunya..." 
" Ja, ik hoor je waar ben je precies..?" 
" Ik bel over een paar minuten bij je aan dan moet je klaar staan ok..?" 
" Is goed" Ik legde de hoorn op de haak. 
Ik rende snel naar boven en pakte mijn tasje, want dat was het enige dat ik nog had dat werkelijk van mij was. 
Ik schreef snel een klein briefje voor Siham... 

Lieve Siham, 

Bedankt voor al je moeite... 
Ik ben je eeuwig dankbaar en ooit zal ik je terugbetalen. 
Ik ben plotseling weggegaan, omdat Abdel je weet wel over wie ik je vertelt heb naar me op zoek is...!! 
Ik kom je nog wel opzoeken Inshallah. 

Veel liefs van Dunya. 

Ongeduldig belde er iemand aan. " Ja, ik kom" schreeuwde ik. 
" Wie is daar?" 
" Ik ben het Soufian..." 
" O, gelukkig" 
Ik maakte de deur open en zag Soufian... en daarachter Abdel.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## jamoela-jamila

wowwww spanned !!!!!!!!!!!!! ewa en toen ????????????

----------


## jamoela-jamila

Sjarlus Hou je Bek man

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

> wowwww spanned !!!!!!!!!!!!! ewa en toen ????????????


Salaam A3laikoem,
Hahhahaha ik moet lachen om je reactie hahahha
Ik Ga morgen insha allah verder

Ma3a Salaam
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

> Sjarlus Hou je Bek man



Salaam A3laikoem,

Nee nee nee Astagfiroellah!
Hier moet ik minder om lachen.
Laat hem Joh. Hij Heeft niets te doen. En als hij mijn verhaal niets vind zijn probleem tog?
Laten we het gezellig houden :sjans:

Ma3a Salaam.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sjarlus

Ik heb niet gezegd dat ik je verhaal niets vind. Nu ga ik het vervolg lezen.

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

> Ik heb niet gezegd dat ik je verhaal niets vindt. Nu ga ik het vervolg lezen.
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op Maroc.NL



Salaam A3laikoem,
Oke Het spijt me. Ga Je Gang...

nog bedankt voor je reactie.

Ma3a Salaam
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## TurkseFunda

Gaat het verhaal nog verder?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## ikrame83

heb jij dit zelf meegemaakt? wat erg dat dit iemand mee moet maken, ik kan me niet voorstellen hoe iemand zoiets kan doen, vreselijk.



Ik hoop insha allah dat Allah alle wlidat mousliman behoeden en over hun zou waken om zoiets vreselijks niet mee te maken





ik kan niet wachten op je vervolg
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Foroehar

verder verderr

-- moooii verhaall! 
egtt
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## missnaji1

Salam aleiykoum



Ik was heel spannend het verhaal aan het lezen..en nu is het dus niet af :nerd: 

Please go on girl...spannend!!!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## MoslimRoos

Verderrrrr!!! Ga aub verder! Hou het niet meer!
_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## QadrAllah

salaam alaykoum oughti

het verhaal is nog niet af en vind hem zo spannend
het is een heel aangrijpens verhaal 
go on!!!!

liefst
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## lellaaromaysa91

Ga door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ik kan niet verder leren, ga a.u.b. door. Ik kan pas leren als het verhaal af is:P
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## miss_F

Ga gauw verder oegti, ik wil weten hoe het afloopt  :Smilie: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sjarlus

> " O, sorry ik heb me niet eens voorgesteld ik ben Dunya..."



Links Dunya.

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

lekker dat dit gebeurt is zo moetje de marokaanse sletjes behandellen alsje goede meisje was dan zouje niet eens met die gene gaan maar nee hoor marokaanse wijfen zijn zo dom en makelijk dat se uiteindelijk geflasht worden en trouwen die 2wijfen op de foto komen me bekend voor t zijn sletjes ze zijn bekend adios

----------


## *moslima

Aah Please ga z.'s.m verder. Dit is net of je een film kijkt en dat er dan opeens reclame komt of zo bij het spannende moment !
_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

> Aah Please ga z.'s.m verder. Dit is net of je een film kijkt en dat er dan opeens reclame komt of zo bij het spannende moment !
> _Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl


je wordt er opgewonden van he

----------


## kenan1

Nou schiet eens op ik kan niet wachten  :Smilie: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## lellaaromaysa91

Kom op meid, kom op, ik kan niet wachten:stoned:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## A.B.D.E.L

vertel verder !!  :Smilie: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## jamoela-jamila

Hup Hup meid vertel verder

----------


## mena_I

:frons:  zo triestig  :frons: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sjarlus

De laatste toevoeging was slappe hap. Niks geen verkrachtingen en misbruik. Maar gelukkig verschijnt aan het eind Abdel weer, met Soufian nog wel. Soufian heeft Dunya en zijn eigen vriendin verkocht aan Abdel!!! Yesssssss.

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

> heb jij dit zelf meegemaakt? wat erg dat dit iemand mee moet maken, ik kan me niet voorstellen hoe iemand zoiets kan doen, vreselijk.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik hoop insha allah dat Allah alle wlidat mousliman behoeden en over hun zou waken om zoiets vreselijks niet mee te maken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Salaam A3laikoem,



Nee nee Al Hamdoelillaaah heb ik dit zelf niet meegemaakt.

Ik heb het zelf ook een tijdje terug gelezen op een ander forum.



Amien op je dua



Ma3a Salaam
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

> Links Dunya.
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op Maroc.NL



Salaam A3laikoem,

Dat meisje op die foto de echte naam is Maryam.

Ma3a Salaam.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Salafiyya

Spannenddd
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Salafiyya

Gaat t nog door?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Salaam,
Ja Zeker het verhaal is nog niet klaar.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Oegt_tatouzient

Nice story!

Ga gauw verder  :Smilie: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Up
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Oegt_tatouzient

> Up




jallahi  :tong uitsteken: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Safa7

Mooi verhaal .. echt pakkend. Moet gewoon het einde weten .. haha.. :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## QadrAllah

go on go on!!!!:sjans:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## assia_moslima

up up ga verder aub
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Somaya245

Ga verder. Ben nieuwsgierig hoe verder afloop.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## larachiaa80

maak het aub in 1x af eht is echt een prachtig verhaal, je kan ook zo mooi schrijven.upp voor jou en groen maar maak het gauw af!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Salaam,



Djazzaak Allahoe Gairan voor jullie reacties :sjans: ik ben er mee bezig.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

> maak het aub in 1x af eht is echt een prachtig verhaal, je kan ook zo mooi schrijven.upp voor jou en groen maar maak het gauw af!


Salaam Lieve Zuster,

ohw zo lief van je Shokrane Moge Allah je beschremen en belonen check ook jou hoekje. :sjans:

Ma3a Salaam
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Eyaah_DH

up ga verder
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## larachiaa80

uuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp pperdepup
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## karima82

Salaam y oughti,prachtig verhaaal zou graag het vervolg weten!:vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## larachiaa80

meneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeens :vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## habibti-ana

Upppiee  :nijn: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *moslima

Ga verderrrr. Spannend hoor, thumbs up!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## corleone007

Je zegt dat je het verhaal in een andere forum hebt gelezen..kun je het niet knippen en plakken dan elke keer een stukje plaatsen..



misschien een tip voor het vervolg...tik het eerst op word en dan pas plaatsen in 1 keer...tsjonge jonge
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Miketyson

SubhanaAllah dit is een islamitish site en dus de bedoeling dat we betrouwbare kennis met elkaar delen en verhalen die we mogen/kunnen vertellen..

Waar gaat dit verhaal heen, je word verkracht en je vertelt precies hoe etc.? subhanaAllah Taqilla zuster, vrees Allah en maak wat er is gebeurt niet opelijk bekend, het was/is jou beproeving, en als je Sabr hebt word je er mee beloond, maar ga niet je verhaal hier aan iedereen vertellen, want ik zie er dan geen Spijt in voor wat er is gebeurt, hou het voor je zelf en Allaah, en vraag vergeving bij Allaah voor je zondes, en waarom zitten mensen hier te praten over opgewond etc? subhanAllah Taqilla broeders/zusters, in plaats van UP UP UP te zeggen kunnen jullie haar ook advieseren om te stoppen met haar verhaal, omdat het te diep gaat, en haar goede adviesen meegeven..

Moge Allah swt ons allen vergeven Amieen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## larachiaa80

> SubhanaAllah dit is een islamitish site en dus de bedoeling dat we betrouwbare kennis met elkaar delen en verhalen die we mogen/kunnen vertellen..
> 
> 
> 
> Waar gaat dit verhaal heen, je word verkracht en je vertelt precies hoe etc.? subhanaAllah Taqilla zuster, vrees Allah en maak wat er is gebeurt niet opelijk bekend, het was/is jou beproeving, en als je Sabr hebt word je er mee beloond, maar ga niet je verhaal hier aan iedereen vertellen, want ik zie er dan geen Spijt in voor wat er is gebeurt, hou het voor je zelf en Allaah, en vraag vergeving bij Allaah voor je zondes, en waarom zitten mensen hier te praten over opgewond etc? subhanAllah Taqilla broeders/zusters, in plaats van UP UP UP te zeggen kunnen jullie haar ook advieseren om te stoppen met haar verhaal, omdat het te diep gaat, en haar goede adviesen meegeven..
> 
> 
> 
> Moge Allah swt ons allen vergeven Amieen.






beste broeder,



je hebt welgelijk,maaar het verhaalgaat niet persoonlijkover haar. en ze zergt dat het een leerzaam verhaal is. dus inchallah zullen we er allemaalvan leren.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## mama-aicha

volgens mij heeft ze geen in meer want ik zie al een tijdje geen vervolg.... jammer

----------


## soead1

wanneer komt het vervolg van dit verhaal?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Oegt_tatouzient

> SubhanaAllah dit is een islamitish site en dus de bedoeling dat we betrouwbare kennis met elkaar delen en verhalen die we mogen/kunnen vertellen..
> 
> Waar gaat dit verhaal heen, je word verkracht en je vertelt precies hoe etc.? subhanaAllah Taqilla zuster, vrees Allah en maak wat er is gebeurt niet opelijk bekend, het was/is jou beproeving, en als je Sabr hebt word je er mee beloond, maar ga niet je verhaal hier aan iedereen vertellen, want ik zie er dan geen Spijt in voor wat er is gebeurt, hou het voor je zelf en Allaah, en vraag vergeving bij Allaah voor je zondes, en waarom zitten mensen hier te praten over opgewond etc? subhanAllah Taqilla broeders/zusters, in plaats van UP UP UP te zeggen kunnen jullie haar ook advieseren om te stoppen met haar verhaal, omdat het te diep gaat, en haar goede adviesen meegeven..
> 
> Moge Allah swt ons allen vergeven Amieen.


Salaam alaikoum broeder,

Dit verhaal is niet persoonlijk, ze heeft het van een andere site! 
Ze zet deze verhaal hier, zodat andere zusters/ broeders ervan gaan leren!
En die broeders die hier zo walgelijk reageren zijn gewoon kinderachtig bezig :frons: .........

wa alaikoum asalaam,
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## missnaji1

Komt er nog een vervolg???? Is alweer een tijdje geleden..

ma3a salama
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## rachida150

_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## faridake

uuupppp :Smilie: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Oegt_tatouzient

Zuster geef ons beter die link van die site waar je deze verhaal vandaan hebt, dit duurt me een beetje te lang !

Ik ben nu alweer vergeten waar je geeindigt bent  :frons: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## assia_moslima

:goedzo:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Salaam,

Het spijt me dat het zolang duurde.
Het verhaal is NIET bij mij gebeurt. Ik vind eelijk gezegt dat Miketyson gelijk heeft, dus ik ga het einde in 1 keer plaatsen en zal daarna aan 1 van de mods vragen of ze deze topic willen verwijderen. Het spijt me zo erg. 

Ma3a Salaam
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

Salaam,

Ik ben net klaar maar ik zie dat Sjarlus1 heeft het al afgemaakt.. 
Nogmaals Het spijt me heel erg. Voor alles, voor dat ik jullie te lang heb later wachten ect... Ik wil graag weten wat jullie van het verhaal vonden. Heeft het jullie geraakt? Of vind je dat het de moeite niet waard was? Ik zou graag jullie meningen willen horen.
Nogmaals sorry.

Ma3a Salaam.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## corleone007

Wanneer is dit gebeurd?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

> Wanneer is dit gebeurd?



Salaam,
Ik zou het echt niet weten zoals ik al eerder heb gezegt, ik heb dit verhaal tijdje terug op een andere forum gelezen.
Sorry dat ik geen antwoord op je vraag kan geven.

Ma3a Salaam.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## *~*DIAMANT*~*

> Het is helemaal nooit gebeurd, o goedgelovige simpele.
> __________________
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op Maroc.NL


Salaam, 
Hoe weet u dat precies? Als ik vragen mag.

Ma3a Salaam.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## jamoela-jamila

oooooooooooooh allah wat een verhaal

----------


## mama-aicha

egt super droevig maar wel een mooi verhaal

----------


## chirien22

wat een pure fantasie! denken jullie nu echt dat dit waargebeurd is? Zo onecht, zo onrealistisch, zo nep, zo belachelijk,...
Ik geloof nooit dat dit belachelijk verhaal echt gebeurd kan zijn. Wie verzint dit toch? en dan te bedenken dat sommigen geloven dat dit echt gebeurd is en nog medelijden hebben ook nog. hoe naief zijn jullie of moet ik zeggen hoe DOM??
echt... ik vind dit het stomste en belachelijkste verhaal dat ik ooit heb gelezen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Swoerden

waarom kan ik de rest niet lezen dan....

----------


## wittraantje

Wat een spannened verhaal, zo heb ik niet eens zin om te lezen.

----------


## wittraantje

`raar ongeloofwaardig

----------


## __Ina__

5 mooie verhaal

----------


## MissMaroko

Schrijf verder!!!

----------


## islamicty

ongeloofwaardig!!!

----------

